# Looking For Dairies



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Since I am hoping to start my own dairy one day I am currently looking for other diaries at which I could work full-time to gain experience. And since it is difficult finding goat dairies through Google I thought I might be able to get a bigger selection from asking you guys. I would like to stay in the Southeast, but since I know that's not a place many dairies (especially goat dairies) are located I'm up for anything. 

So do you know of any commercial/Grade A goat dairies in your area or elsewhere? (I'm not asking for a hook-up or anything like that, I would just like some farms that I could look into.)


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Have you thought about maybe looking some people up through The American Dairy Goat Association (ADGA)? If you join you get a big book and can look up breeders in your state and info on dairying. You could also see if your state has a dairy breed association you can get into. That's how I met the friends I have who taught me more about breeding and goats.


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, I've done both, though I haven't yet gone through the WHOLE member book that I got from the ADGA, lol. And the dairy goat association in my state seems to be made up of a lot of small dairy farmers with herd sizes that wouldn't really require a hired hand. 

That's why I figured I'd ask around here, cause I feel that the large dairies (aside from a few like Redwood Hill) that I'm looking for are not often very active in associations like those since they aren't usually focused on showing, and are therefore harder to find unless you have connections or are near them.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry I didn't fully realize you were looking for a large scale dairy operation, as opposed to just a small farm. Hmm.. Yea those are harder to find and i think a lot people on this site just get milk for their own use. Its hard to run a full fledged dairy because of all the regulations, not to mention theres not a whole lot of money in that industry.I take it your hoping to start a dairy business?


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, that's my goal, having a commercial goat dairy. 

My current plan is to start small and work up, but I still wanted to gain some experience (and some money that I could start saving up) by working for someone else first. I interned at a large dairy (~500 goats) last summer, but she has since sold her goats to focus just on making cheese, so now I have to find somewhere else.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

myori1 said:


> Yeah, that's my goal, having a commercial goat dairy.
> 
> My current plan is to start small and work up, but I still wanted to gain some experience (and some money that I could start saving up) by working for someone else first. I interned at a large dairy (~500 goats) last summer, but she has since sold her goats to focus just on making cheese, so now I have to find somewhere else.


Oh thats a bummer. :/ Going small first is definitely the best way to go. I would get some goats first and see how you like milking and making cheese on your own. At the same time I would look into the cost of starting the business and the permits and regulations you may have to comply to. Maybe even call your state's agriculture program and see if they have any dairies they can refer you to or information.

Like I said I don't know how much money there is in dairy, but I know there's not much.. Cheese making could be something worth wild though. My family buys goat cheese and I have friends who get it and aren't even farm people. So, there does seem to be a market for it.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe ask the woman you were formerly employed to and see if she knows anybody that you could work for?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Where are you located? I'm thinking about opening a dairy here in WA state... I do know of 2 farms that have interns, and workers that I could possibly hook you up with.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just do a yahoo search "Goat Dairy" or if you can get access to a ADGA directory, you might at least be able to find breeders in your area who would know some locale ones.


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

ciwheeles: Yeah, I've already milked goats (which is how I decided I did want to do this), though I haven't yet decided if I want to make cheese. Originally it wasn't something I wanted to get in to, but it seems to be the only real way to make a profit. But really, I don't care that much that there isn't a lot of money to be made in the business. I'm not in it for the money, and as long as I make enough to live off of that's good enough for me. I had some family friends who used to have a commercial goat dairy (but have since switched to cows), and they did pretty well off of it. And I have made a business plan already, so I've got all the money aspects down, though I do still need to look into the permits and regulations. 

goat luver 101: I haven't e-mailed her since I worked for her, and I probably should. When I worked for her though she talked a lot about some dairies she knew, so I already have a few sources from her. But that probably would be my next step if you guys don't have any suggestions. 

janeen128: I live in Georgia, but I expected to have to travel somewhere to find work, so I could possibly come to Washington. And if you ever do start a dairy and need someone to work for you you know where to come.  But if you could give me the names of those two dairies that would be great! 

TDG-Farms: Yeah, I've done those things. The thing is that there are so few dairies, especially commerical dairies, in the South that I have already found the few that are in my state, and I was just hoping for some leads to any dairies elsewhere.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

try looking at wwoof farm listings in your area. I know there's at least two goat dairies in Canada, but that doesn't help you.... you may be surprised and find one close to you!

http://www.wwoofusa.org/index.aspx

good luck!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

It sounds like you more than know what your doing then  good luck on getting everything together than. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok, so I read through the posts again on this thread.

I know for a fact that there are quite a few farms in Canada that are large-ish scale goat dairies on the WWOOF list. I was looking to do some WWOOFing earlier this year, and was searching around for that. I'm not sure how far you're willing to go. There was one in New Brunswick that I was looking at to do called Fromagerie Au Fond des Bois Fine Cheese Makers (they're bilingual)

I was looking through the US site, and it doesn't seem as easy to search for farms.

good luck with your search!


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

ciwheeles: Thanks! 

nchen7: I have looked at WWOOF before, but since it was hard to find anything in the US (I don't think we are as on board with that sort of thing as most other countries are at this point) I didn't look for long, but I'll try again and maybe some new places will be up. And I don't know why I didn't think of searching for places in Canada, so I'll definitely look into that as well. Thank you!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

np! I did a quick search when I was responding, and I saw at least 3 that had over 100 goats. 

if i'm bored at work I can look through the US one again (i'm always bored at work...lol)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Your large (1000+ head) dairies will not be listed in most cases. They dont have that many without having a contract in place so they dont have a need to advertise and dont do any kinda showing. We have sold replacement to dairies all around but the ones in California seem to be the biggest.


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

nchen7: That's really nice of you! I haven't looked yet today, but that sounds pretty promising. 

TDG-Farms: Yeah, that's why I thought I'd ask around here. What farms did you sell your goats to?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We have sold to half a dozen farms in the Modesto/Stockton area. I dont even think they have farm names, just people who own em.


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh, alright. Thanks anyway. I can at least try looking in that area then.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

One farm is in Lake Stevens WA, the name is St. John's Creamery. I know she has workers and interns there... She has oberhasli's. 

The other one is in Eatonville WA, the name is Left Foot Farms. They have a bunch of Nigerians.... They also have interns and workers there... One of the workers helps with my herd...

Both of these are on the web..


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Took a look at their websites and both of them seem very promising. I may be e-mailing them soon.  Thank you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! If you do come up here, you will have to see my clan... I'm hoping to get through all the WA rules for getting my license... and possibly starting on it next spring... depending if I think it's worth it


----------

